# Crayfish



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey CanadianCray,

I'd love to see those crayfish you were talking about at the MFC meeting. Can you post some picts? Especially the orange one thats safe with plants


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Here ya go!!!


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

I can see why you are so interested in cray fish. I remember when I was a kid snorkling at my cottage on the North Umburland Strait seeing huge lobster. 

We used to catch them and stand them on their heads and for some reason it makes them pass out or go to sleep. Does this happen with crayfish... bet you havn't got that question before lol


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Yes large crays are will do the same thing.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow....I am extreamly loving those... 

So why are these guys plant safe? What do they usually eat?


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

I dunno why they are. They just don't seem to bother with live plants. They will eat the leaves once they fall off & wilt though.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Now that is nice to have in a cray


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

those are awesome. you sellin any?


----------



## 66 north (Apr 10, 2006)

Does that species come from mexico?


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

holocron said:


> those are awesome. you sellin any?


Not yet but eventually.



66 north said:


> Does that species come from mexico?


Yes the species is originally from Mexico. These crays are from Germany.


----------



## 66 north (Apr 10, 2006)

Those crays are pretty cool. I notice some cherry shrimp in that last pic, how's that relationship working?

Do you think these guys would be able to pick off small fish?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Canadiancray said:


> Here ya go!!!


How much do you want for those? I HAVE to have one!!!


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

I'll let you know when they are ready for sale.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Canadiancray said:


> I'll let you know when they are ready for sale.


Thanks dude 

btw those arent japanese trapdoor snails are they?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Put me down for one!!!


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

I am so much in love with those...what would one need for just a cray tank?and where would I pick something like that up?


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

A crayfish tank is pretty simple to setup. Pretty much the same needs as any other fish. Just plants are not recommend for anything other than dwarf crays & they need lots of hiding places. Oh yeah the tank has to be escape proof.


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Canadiancray said:


> A crayfish tank is pretty simple to setup. Pretty much the same needs as any other fish. Just plants are not recommend for anything other than dwarf crays & they need lots of hiding places. Oh yeah the tank has to be escape proof.


 Thanks alot...I am going to look into getting a few...i'll do my reserch on them first ..like with everything I get...
Yours are so beautiful..


----------

